# Gauging Interest: Aftermarket Engine Shield



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

The interest was sparked up in my previous thread about the recent Aero kit I got from Aero Flow Dynamics, about having them make a custom engine shield to replace our hacked up stock one. However, at this current point in time they want to know how interested the Cruze community would be in purchasing an engine shield, before they go all gung ho and fabricate one. This is, case in point, the reason for this thread, as I will link it to the Aero Flow guys if enough interest is there.

Now lets talk specifics...

Engine Shield Specs:
- Solid Sheet Aluminum
- Powder Coated Gloss Black
- Mounting Hardware

EDIT: Added Specs
- Oval/Circular cut outs for drain plugs

As for the shield itself, we're treading on "sketchy" water due to the recall that hacked out stock shields in half. If you do all your oil changes yourself, then you have no worries, however if you still rely on your dealership, they will yell at you. Whether or not they will continue with the oil change, try and hack your shield, or downright refuse service; thats on you for knowingly installing the aftermarket shield.

However, for all you guys out in the Midwest, East Coast, or Canada; I know you all are hurting to have a shield in the winter. And that alone, is what will make this shield a reality, if enough of you are ready and willing to pay.

So, enough talking, who would not just be interested, but willing to purchase right away? (Think roughly 2-4 weeks from decision to final product)

Give me a Shield! List:
1. Merc6
2. Spacedout
3. Scott
4. Vetterin
5. Obermd (**)
6. Nicholas
7. VictoryRedLTRS
8. iTz SADISTIK
9. CHEVYCRUZE RS
10. mikeeitup
11. GRIMland
12. nybble
13. Calintz


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I am so on the list for the shield. Already killed a coil pack and the 2nd one looks like it's headed in the same direction.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I would be very interested in this shield, though it would need to be trimmed slightly around the engine more than the standard unhacked one that came with my cruze. 

More specifically near the oil drain plug the shield was much to close, if one did not remove oil filter or have dip stick out, ill cap open to release pressure the oil would glug/pulse onto the shield when draining. 

Might also need to be trimmed a bit more in the front of engine below oil fill, so if one spills if could drain down without laying on the shield. I suspect this is where the real issue lay with the original, as the oil would be laying near the hot turbo/exhaust pipe at this point.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Anything is better than goatsee at this point. You can have it snake the downpipe path and possibly an open oval for the engine oil drain plug.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Since it has weight are we also going to reuse some of those popits for the bumper as we'll? The ones that people use a fork to remove?


----------



## StuartA91 (Mar 24, 2014)

If its for the front splitter thing, i need one but am low on cash right now


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> I am so on the list for the shield. Already killed a coil pack and the 2nd one looks like it's headed in the same direction.


Added, also there's no need for two identical lists.



spacedout said:


> I would be very interested in this shield, though it would need to be trimmed slightly around the engine more than the standard unhacked one that came with my cruze.
> 
> More specifically near the oil drain plug the shield was much to close, if one did not remove oil filter or have dip stick out, ill cap open to release pressure the oil would glug/pulse onto the shield when draining.
> 
> Might also need to be trimmed a bit more in the front of engine below oil fill, so if one spills if could drain down without laying on the shield. I suspect this is where the real issue lay with the original, as the oil would be laying near the hot turbo/exhaust pipe at this point.


Now this is why we have a gauging interest thread, so everyone's comments can be addressed before I go to them and have something made. I think that the best idea would be an oval/circle cut out for both the oil drain and the transmission drain. Biggest question would be how far apart those are between the 1.8L and the 1.4T.



StuartA91 said:


> If its for the front splitter thing, i need one but am low on cash right now


It would be separate from the front splitter, but made out of the same material.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> Added, also there's no need for two identical lists.


Thought were doing like the trifecta group buy where we added our own names to the list as it went by.

Also liking the trans oval idea as well.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Depends on price and the trim aways from the oil drain as well as no blocks on fluid drainage.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm definately interested, however I have a feeling that powder coated aluminum might end up costing more than I want to spend. Have any $ estimates been discussed yet?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> I'm definately interested, however I have a feeling that powder coated aluminum might end up costing more than I want to spend. Have any $ estimates been discussed yet?


No estimates have been discussed yet, however I see it falling close to 300 like for the splitter. Don't quote me on it, but based off of materials for the size of the front splitter, I'm pretty sure thats a good ballpark. And they have a hook up for powder coating that does it for dirt cheap due to sheer size of repeat business since they go through one shop for every piece they do.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I would be down to buy, great idea. Has that wind splitter gone through with production yet? Jw


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> I would be down to buy, great idea. Has that wind splitter gone through with production yet? Jw


Yes, it is ready for purchase right now. But they only have the template for the non RS bumper atm.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I have been tinkering with the idea of just cutting a piece of plexiglass and fastening it to the existing "hack job" with plastic pop rivets.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Vetterin said:


> I have been tinkering with the idea of just cutting a piece of plexiglass and fastening it to the existing "hack job" with plastic pop rivets.


Take pics if you do.

Free bump.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm interested but $300 does not put this at the top of my add-on list.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Add me in !!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice to know we now can buy an Official Smurfboard for underneath the cruzen . 
I love IT when plans come together to fill some pockets ..


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

I am interested in it for my car eventually but not committed to buy it immediately. Hard up right now.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Metal plates aren't that cheap, and if they are you question it. Once you go headers on Subarus the plastic engine shield melts/warps unless you wrap them. Running no shield for us takes efficiency away from the hood scoop pulling air across the top mount intercooler. 

Here is an example of what we pay for a mass produced shield. 

http://www.rallitek.com/Skid-Plate-Legacy-2005-20092008-2011-Impreza-Non-Turbo/p-4455


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

would this shield fit a 1LT?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

LizzieCruze said:


> would this shield fit a 1LT?


It should. All US/Canada Cruze originally had this shield and the Verano still has it. The only question I would have for the 2013 and 2014 models is if all the mounting points are still there. I don't know how many of them were drill tapped during assembly and how many are stamped during assembly.


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm tempted, but I don't own a jack currently to install (living in an apartment). 

Also, why bother powder coating? If it is aluminum, it will do just fine naked. 

Any idea what thickness is being considered? I've bottomed out quite a few times on rocks despite my best efforts, and could use a skid plate.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Being in the snow belt I want mine power coated. Doesn't mater what color as long as it's not STi pink or Ford Fiesta lime green.


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

I'd be interested but have similar concerns as others... price, will it fit on 2013-14 with no modification, etc


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Interested, but concerned about price as well.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Just curious , could these guys do a custom engine heat shield ? I know some of the sonic guys have a beautiful heat sheild that looks ten times better then stock. Please let me know.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Rich+Cruze! said:


> I'm tempted, but I don't own a jack currently to install (living in an apartment).
> 
> Also, why bother powder coating? If it is aluminum, it will do just fine naked.
> 
> Any idea what thickness is being considered? I've bottomed out quite a few times on rocks despite my best efforts, and could use a skid plate.



I can say it is not necessary to jack the cruze to remove and install the engine shield. I recently removed my complete and intact engine shield to clean it without using a jack. It is simple enough to reach under and unscrew the shield.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Rich+Cruze! said:


> I'm tempted, but I don't own a jack currently to install (living in an apartment).
> 
> Also, why bother powder coating? If it is aluminum, it will do just fine naked.
> 
> Any idea what thickness is being considered? I've bottomed out quite a few times on rocks despite my best efforts, and could use a skid plate.


Dress up? Besides, paint is easier to clean than raw aluminum.

As for thickness, if its anything like my front splitter, it will be 1/16th to 1/8th thick.



CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Just curious , could these guys do a custom engine heat shield ? I know some of the sonic guys have a beautiful heat sheild that looks ten times better then stock. Please let me know.


At this time no. From what I remember however the sonic heat shield fits the Cruze, it just might not extend as close to the fan as on the Sonics.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

A cost comparison would need to be done with the Verano shield that can be ordered through either a dealer or on line parts service. I can't imagine an aftermarket aluminum shield coming in cheaper, especially with shipping, but I've been wrong before. Idea for keeping shipping costs down: make it in two or more pieces.

Spacedout's comments are worth noting seriously. When draining oil, if you forget to pull the dipstick and/or fill cap, oil sloshes all over the place and a considerable amount gets on the shield (ask me how I know...). The clearance to the drain plug should be increased by at least 1.5-2 inches to be completely safe, and the profile rear of that needs to change so the corner of the shield stays farther from the exhaust pipe.

IIRC, the 1.8 has it's drain plug closer to the center and has more clearance to the shield. It may not be a concern, but I'd double check that.

I'm still "living on the edge" with the original shield. My to do list includes removal and trimming as described above. One of these days.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey Smurf, how about a custom, functional heat shield for the k&n intake??


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Bump


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm interested, depending on:

A) Price
B) Why do I need/want it?


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Austin9991 said:


> Hey Smurf, how about a custom, functional heat shield for the k&n intake??


Si. I took the rubber off mine since it doesn't actually seal to anything and all it does is rub my headlight socket.


----------

